# Fatali and Carrot Hot Sauce...



## smokin - k (Oct 3, 2011)

So after reading Craig (fpnmf) string on fermented hot sauce it got me to revisit something I tried a couple times before and never truly tracked... As most of the ingredients come out of my garden there is very little cost. This is my go to sauce for breakfast or for any kind of burrito or taco... Hope you enjoy! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K 

P.S. I had to move the cooking to out back as the wife and child where starting to cough... 

Recipe: 

4 Cups Shredded Carrot 

16ea Fatali Peppers

4ea White Habanero's 

3 ea Large Sweet Red Peppers

1 ea Large Sweet White Pepper ( Ok to use green or Yellow)

1 ea Large Walla Walla Sweet Onion

Juice from whole Lime

6 to 9 cloves of garlic (I lean towards 9) 

3 to 4 cups of Water (I lean towards 4 as I like it a little runny) 

1/4 cup White Sugar

1 TBS Salt (Sea Salt) 

1 1/4 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar

Run all veggies thru a food processor as fine as you can.. 

Add all veggies to large pot and then add the water, vinegar, sugar salt and Lime Juice

Cook on Medium for 1 to 2 hours 

Cool hot sauce enough to add to Blender

Blend on Puree 

Pour hot sauce back into original pot and put back on Medium Heat while you prep your jars for canning

Pack your hot Jars with your HOT sauce and water bath for 20 to 25 minutes 
This is a 2 year old Fatali Pepper plant my friend gave me... Hotter then a Habanero.. Love the fruity flavor... By far my favorite hot pepper...













I didn't take any of the food processor pics.. This is after cooking and has been cooled for the puree






Bearcarver would approve






Puree in blender






I originally only had 3 cups of water and 1 cup of vinegar in the recipe... After this point it was too thick to I added 1 more cup of water and a 1/4 cup more of vinegar.. Put it back on the out door burner and cooked for another 1/2 hour while my jars were warming.






Back on Stove prior to canning






Water Bath






Final product


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 3, 2011)

Great looking hot sauce!!!

 Glad ya got motivated to get with it.

Looks like a great recipe that I might try too!!

  Craig


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 3, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Great looking hot sauce!!!
> 
> Glad ya got motivated to get with it.
> 
> ...


 It took me three versions to get happy and I'm super happy now! Your post got my mind a COOKIN! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





K


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

good looking hot sauces


----------



## sqwib (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## frosty (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you have to use a pressure canner for your recipe, or just a traditional water bath?


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 25, 2011)

I just did a water bath... K


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow it looks hot i am surprise that the blinder did not melt from the heat .is the color of the blinder  original Orange or it happened after the heat of the chili's.


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Ahron... The Fatali peppers are hot but have to say we bought the blender with that color orange! I'm almost out of this hot sauce and about to make another batch. Still have carrots and hot peppers coming in... Its starting to frost in the mornings here so I gotta move quick.. :) Happy Times, Smokin - K


----------



## antonio hales (Jun 21, 2017)

Really good sauce ! Thanks you !!


----------

